# Wife's Christmas Gift



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Really I'm just looking for confirmation that I am the best husband in the world. :thumbsup: 

It was a real pain to get this bike together. I am an American living in Singapore and the only Orbea dealer here couldn't get within $500 of what the same frame would cost in the US. I tried to pick one up on a business trip to Australia--same deal. I ended up purchasing the frame on a trip to Hawaii. (If anyone is ever in Honolulu, stop by and check out Island Triathlon and Bike. It is one of the best bike shops I have ever dealt with and the owner (Frank) is a great guy). I thought I had saved a bunch of money but didn't realize the BB30 would require an entire new crankset. I cheaped out everywhere else and moved her old Ultegra stuff over with the intent to upgrade in the future. Other touches; went with white cables for accent and obviously the pink tape. She seems pretty happy. 


View attachment 189671


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

With the exception of the ginormous seat bag, the bike is awesome! Nice job man. Your wife is lucky. :thumbsup:


----------

